# Pregnant but no swollen nipples?



## rosalie

One of the ferals to be spayed yet looks pregnant, very pregnant at that. Reading lovegardless post about the tummies I wondered if this kitty is pregnant or ill because while she has a distended tummy I can't feel her nipples at all. Other pregnant females had swollen nipples, not this one. Or maybe they feel like that when they've had nursed a litter previously? It'd be her first..this kitty is OK now but was always sickly, the runt, a wonder she survived and didn't look pregnant during mating season..since last week she's been parading a swollen tummy, one way or the other she'll be spayed eventually (I know "eventually" doesn't count here but we couldn't get her before..now we have 2 born litters and 1 on the way  ) A feral caretaker work is never done..but hey I'm getting the word out that if anybody ever wants a kitten..


----------



## Jeanie

I wish I could answer that for you, but I don't remember if Precious' nipples were different in her first pregnancy, in comparison with others.

I'm glad you're taking care of these feral cats.


----------



## Feral Fan

Yes it is never ending with the ferals isn't it? I am glad they have someone like you looking after them!

I think that without a vet visit only time will tell. An unspayed female the odds of kittens are pretty good, but there is a sickness she could have which makes them look REALLY round just in the tummy and kinda skinny elsewhere. In either case there wouldn't be much you can do. I have heard that worms can make their tummies round though I have never seen it be very pronounced so quickly.

I hope things work out for the best.


----------



## rosalie

Thank-you Jeanie and Feral Fan..like you said only time will tell. I hope to have good updates in the future.


----------



## Sweetvegan74

*vet*

Have the girl checked at the vet. Maybe she has worms or Pymetra (uterus infection)


----------

